# Which tank??



## Hodgy1066 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello all, I am looking at purchasing my first marine tank, the idea been to by the full kit for maximum of about £800. The tank can be no longer than 105cm for the size if the room I have. I have seen the aquamarine 900 and also the aquareef 300. Anyone have any views on these tanks or any suggestions advice . Also which is the best aquatic shop in the Beverley, east Yorkshire area? Thanks steve


----------



## Scotty00 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Hodgy1066,

Aquarian Architecture are arguably the UK’s leading supplier of professional wall fish tanks supply and fit services. This includes full consultancy and project management of your wall fish tank installation offering you a fantastic centrepiece to you home but without the headaches.


----------

